#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Επαγγελματικά >  > > >  >  > Επαγγελματικά δικαιώματα >  > > >  >  >  Δικαιώματα υπογραφής σε τοπογραφικά

## nikoue

Χωρίς να έχω διάθεση να θίξω με πονάει που οι πολιτική μηχανικοί έχουν απεριόριστα δικαιώματα και στα ιδιωτικά τοπογραφικά αλλά και δικαίωμα λήψης μελετητικού πτυχίου στη Κατηγορία 16. Προσοχή έχω βάλει τη λέξη απεριόριστα.

Προφανώς η απάντηση δεν έχει σχέση με το αζιμούθιο και τις πυξίδες οπότε μεταφέρεται σε ξεχωριστό θέμα στη σχετική ενότητα.
Ο Γενικός Διαχειριστής του eMichanikos.gr

----------


## Xάρης

Τα πράγματα θα ήταν πολύ πιο αξιοκρατικά αν υπήρχαν σοβαρές και επαναλαμβανόμενες εξετάσεις για όλους προκειμένου να αποκτήσουν και να διατηρήσουν τα επαγγελματικά τους δικαιώματα.

Αλλά και αν βλέπαμε τα προγράμματα σπουδών των τμημάτων απ' την αρχή.

----------


## civilaras

Πλέον αυτό δεν ισχύει καθώς το άρθρο 4 του Ν 4663/1930 που προέβλεπε ότι ο πολιτικός μηχανικός μπορεί να κάνει τον αρχιτέκτονα και τον τοπογράφο έχει αντικατασταθεί από τις διατάξεις της υποπαραγράφου ΙΓ.12 του Ν 4254/2014

----------


## Xάρης

Το άρθρο 4 τίνος;

----------

